# Ground Throws



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

I've run into a problem I hope someone can help me with. I have been changing out all the stock throws on my turnouts to the Ten Mille ground throws. No problem on my #6 switches or Wye, but they just don't seem to work on my AC extra wide (10 ft dia.) switches. No matter how I adjust the screw eye on the throw, the switch won't fully function. It will either open all the way and not close, or close all the way and not open all the way. HELP !!!

Pat McCarty CEO
Roisin & Owen Railways


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

change the location of a point rail on the throw bar.
Rick Marty


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Attach a pivot bar to the ten mille throw with an offset center pivot.This will increase the throw. You could also use a bell crank to increase the throw. 
jonathan


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys, as you can see I'm new at this type of mod. 

Rick, 

Do I drill a new hole on the bottom of the throw bar and make the diverging tracks farther apart ?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Pat,
 
The point rails are attached to the throw bar, which moves from side to side to 'throw' the switch.  You should measure the amount of throw needed (inches) to push the point rails from one side to the other.
 
The Tenmille "throws" about 1/4" I believe, so it looks as if your AC needs a longer throw than that (measure it.)  You have two options:
1. increase the throw using a lever, as Jonathan suggests, or
2. move one of the point blade rails on the throw bar so that the throw is only 1/4".
 
Option 1 is easy in theory, but requires that you solidly mount the Tenmille next to the switch throw bar, and install a bar with an off-center pivot.  Connect the Tenmille to the shorter of the two arms and the throw bar to the longer one.  (Oh well, a pic is worth a thousand words, so lets try one.)  The ratio of A : B is the amount that the throw will be increased at the throw bar.
 
Option 2 requires that you move a point rail nearer the corresponding stock (continuous) rail.  Your objective is that the points move from one extreme to the other exactly the same distance as the Tenmille and no more.


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

I went with Option 2. To paraphrase our Commander-in-Chief, "Mission accomplished." 

I moved one of the point rails outward, maybe 1/8 of an inch at most, and it worked perfectly. 

Thanks so much to you guys for the help !!!! 

Pat McCarty CEO 
Roisin & Owen Railways


----------

